# Who would you breed to?



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

Okay. Well, it's getting around that time of year for breeding, as I'm sure everybody knows (wahoo!). Anyway, I'll be breeding my doeling, Honey, fairly soon (couple months but anyway), and am having a hard time on deciding bucks. I hope to get pics up of her soon, so you can see her strengths and weaknesses (will be going over there tomorrow- there are some baby pigs, wil take pics of them too), but these are my choices. THe obvious choice would be Victory Flame, but He is Honey's father so that's not gonna happen 
http://www.pocketsizedgoats.com/home.html

THanks! I may be able to get to breed to some of the bucks at Mighty Munchkins also, if so, I"ll breed her to one of the super nice bucks Jeff has.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

For her size...I think I would go with Monty...he seems to be a nice buck and I like his color though it is hard to tell with them shaved down. And he is on the small side himself.


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

If she is on the small size for a doeling, why not let her grow out for the year, instead of breeding her now?

You could safely breed her back to daddy, without any issues...unless there is already too much line breeding before she was born...

I prefer Beethoven out of those three (given the other two are for sale). 

Like I said, if she is on the small side, give her a year to grow; you could always breed her in the spring, but I would wait until next fall to breed; give her every chance to grow up that you can, so she doesn't stay tiny.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

OH Yes I saw pocket size at the show I went to. No bucks there but the does did really well in the ring. 

They did a "get of sire" class and pocket size won


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

PS has some super nice goats, not all of them are listed on the site. Honey has actually filled out very nicely, she is not that tall but deep. I think in DEc. Honey's sister has been doing very nicely in the show ring, Teri thinks Honey is nicer than her sister, and her bother has three jr ch buck. Honey could use straighter legs. I am having a hard time deciding between the two bucks.


----------



## bigoakfarm (Oct 6, 2007)

I would go with Monty. His pedigree is awesome and he's already proven. Good Luck,
Kristen


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Hmm, I would wait atleast until Jan-Feb. I have a Doe (Isabel) and she is almost as big as my yearling doe (Ginger) and the earliest I would breed Izzy would be Feb..... I would go with Monty as well.


----------



## moonspinner (Oct 5, 2007)

If you have a Victory daughter you are extremely fortunate! He is one of the nicest/hottest bucks out there, very much like his equally acclaimed father Firestorm. 
First off, you have to consider your girl's weaknesses, plus the traits YOU want to breed for. Do you want some more leg on her kids? Body length maybe? As you mentioned straighter legs is a definite consideration. Even traits like better dairy skin, flatter ribbing, more brisket extension, etc.
Monty is a heavily built buck, so if you want more refinement I'd choose another. 
I would definitely take a look at those Mighty Munchkins sires. If I had a chance to breed to a Pegasus or Rio, for instance, they both have the goods. 
And of course, at the top of the list is mammary. Look into the daughters of your bucks and see how their attachments and milk production have held up.


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks for your help. I am going to ask Jeff if he would offer stud service to my two does (I have one of his, so I think I can get her bred to one of his). If so, then it's Pegasus all the way for Honey. I've heard/seen how well Peg improves topline and legs, along with mammary. Rio for Xylophone (Peg is Xy's grandfather). Sadly, I'll only be able to keep one kid from them  THe rest will be for sale.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Just out of bucks I'd choose Monty as well as he has nice proven daughters. If the lines weren't too close (and I haven't looked to see) I'd do a line breeding to her sire.


----------

